# Cannibis oil for gout? Effects of olive oil?



## JesterDev (Jan 15, 2014)

One of my friends sufferes from gout. I gave him some olive oil infussed with cannbis. He said his foot went numb for a bit but after it started to hurt more than normal. I did some research and some people say olive oil is bad for gout, others say it's fine. 

Just curious what types of oils others have tried? I have made oil with coconut oil and vegetable glycerin also, but have not offered them yet.


----------



## Commander Strax (Jan 15, 2014)

you could probably treat pain associated with the gout but gout is Very painfull. I would think that prevention would be the ultimate goal.
If your friend is not using Black Cherry Juice he should look into it. A cup a day can prevent it compleatly. People say Apple Cider Vinegar is a good choice but I can not stand the taste anymore


----------



## JesterDev (Jan 15, 2014)

Had no idea about the Black cherry or the apple cider vinegar. Thanks for that info, I will let him know. It hasn't effected him for several years, but these last 3 weeks it's been kicking his ass.


----------



## Commander Strax (Jan 19, 2014)

I forgot to mention, quiting caffeine can bring on the gout


----------



## JesterDev (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah, he did recently go on a diet.. that explains allot. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 22, 2014)

I keep my gout under control with diet though the change of seasons can set it off.

Black cherry juice works if you drink it everyday.

Smoking while having a gout attack makes the pain more intense.
Aleve and letting the effected join rest for a few days is your best bet.


----------



## Wallflower1 (Jan 24, 2014)

My brother has such severe gout that his doctors are considering amputation. They cannot get his uric acid levels under control and his extremities blow up and start an infection. He is dying from gout, tell your friend to go on a diet, stay off all opiates and booze or because gout can be a crippling nightmare. My bro is 50 yrs old and living in a nursing home because of gout!!!


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jan 24, 2014)

A buddy suddenly developed gout when on a health kick Turned out it was from starting high dose garlic supplement pills he got from gnc.


----------



## Grojak (Feb 18, 2014)

There is no medication that will help elevate the pains of a gout flare up other than Indomethezine, which gives me severe stomach pain an diarrhea but it curbs my gout flare ups within 2-3 days. Diet is important, i didn't know about stopping caffeine could cause a flare up, I recently went off coffee cause I'm jobless and don't need it, I'm suffering from a flair up in my big toe atm. excesise and eating right, knowing what to avoid and no booze. 

High CBD bho helps dull the pains (recently made some so I've been able to test it on the gout) my wife massages my gout foot, I soak it in epsom salt. I have not sourced any high CBD salve or rub but there might be benefits to that, I do love canna lotions and salves for sore muscles.

I got gout at 33


----------



## brimck325 (Feb 18, 2014)

i've only had it a few times in my toes....all my fucking god, that is 1 painful mofo. i don't know how people can stand it. good luck to your friend!


----------



## smoketastic (Feb 24, 2014)

I've suffered from gout for a few years. Developed it around the age if 31. It would attack my feet, ankles, and knees, leaving me bedridden and unable to walk. It's incredibly painful. Just an awful condition that I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy. Cherry juice never worked for me. I finally got it under control by losing 200 pounds and starting a daily prescription medication called allopurinol which keeps my uric acid levels under control. I haven't had an attack since early September of 2013. Here's hoping 2014 will be gout free. (The only thing that would relieve an attack for me was a prescription called indomethacin. After 1-2 days I would be able to function again. I also had a prescription for Colcrys, but didn't find it to be as effective and it made me extremely sick. Smoking pot didn't really make it better or less painful, but it did take my mind off the pain for a bit.)

Sent from my LG-E980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Feb 24, 2014)

Duped... lol


----------

